

Where to look for open source project contributors these days - cmsj

I&#x27;m working on a little open source OS X app (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hammerspoon.org&#x2F;) and right now I have more ideas than hours, so I&#x27;m trying to attract more developers to help out.<p>What I&#x27;m wondering, is, are there any resources the HN community knows of, where developers are looking for projects that could use a hand (maybe students looking to exchange their copious spare time for a richer commit history in their GitHub stats?)<p>(Edit: I mean, obviously aside from just letting people discover the project and decide to help out organically, which is usually the best way long-term, I&#x27;m just attempting to give the project a shot in the arm)
======
twunde
Periodically there are HN threads about open source projects. Other things
I've seen are to ask local tech meetups if anyone is interested in working
together. I'd also add the fork on github ribbon to your site:
[https://github.com/blog/273-github-
ribbons](https://github.com/blog/273-github-ribbons)

~~~
cmsj
So, the fork-me-on-github banner has always kinda rubbed me the wrong way. I
don't want to actively encourage forks, I want to encourage people to
collaborate on the main repo.

Forks _can_ lead to that, if they're just temporary things that lead to Pull
Requests, but I would rather have a ribbon that suggests a message of joining
the project, rather than forging off in your own direction.

A small distinction, I know, and probably not one that was ever intended by
GitHub, but there it is :)

------
amirouche
You can try assembly.com and bountysource.com (with or without providing
bounties, just say in the README or somewhere that you use bountysource, a
user might go there and support the project or a specific bug).

The website needs some work. Full width is not good for readability. A quick
héllo world on frontpage is helpful. In the frontpage it doesn't says that it
is a _Desktop_ automation.

Good luck.

------
Shelikhoo
Everyone likes to works on their own ideas than others.

Maybe you can just make your project better, and developer will come
themselves.

~~~
cmsj
Indeed. I am making it better all the time, just looking to multiply the
results :)

